# Fall Protection is for wimps



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Check this old dude out from England.

Balls of steel.






There are a bunch more videos of him at work.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

That guy is whacked.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

teacher: what does your daddy do ?

kid: my daddy get's really high at work every day, and I like to watch.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

He has a few pints before he climbs. :jester:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd like to see the videos of the guys rigging all the ladders up.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I'd like to see the videos of the guys rigging all the ladders up.


Me too, I could not find that, but there is a video showing him building the scaffolding with only him at the top.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So......... anybody can just walk up to the base, start climbing, and fly whatever flag they happen to fancy? 










I wonder if I took a trip to the loo before he starts off.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I wonder if I took a trip to the loo before he starts off.


You dont even remember the last time you dropped a load in the chowder house now huh?

~Matt


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

those ain't raindrops


----------



## superdeez (Sep 13, 2010)

He burns down a chimney here:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhpMiKds8lc


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

fall protection is for wimps check out this vidieo.http://www.totallycrap.com/videos/videos_climbing_a_1768_ft_radio_tower/


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> fall protection is for wimps check out this vidieo.http://www.totallycrap.com/videos/videos_climbing_a_1768_ft_radio_tower/



That ain't right. :no::no:

Is that here in the US?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> That ain't right. :no::no:
> 
> Is that here in the US?




I never knew it was easier and faster to climb without a safety
rope.....Somehow I think I want a safety rope..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I never knew it was easier and faster to climb without a safety
> rope.....Somehow I think I want a safety rope..:thumbsup:


Dude, imagine how much time you would have to think on the way down from the top.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> He has a few pints before he climbs. :jester:


 
Well, you don't say,.............................:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Dude, imagine how much time you would have to think on the way down from the top.


The flag doubles as a parachute.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The flag doubles as a parachute.:laughing:


:laughing:

Hell I was actually talking about the radio tower climbers superdeez posted. It seems at 1700 feet a parachute might be in order.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*towers*

Ive climbed many towers some up to 2000'.Worked on the World Trade Centers,also instaled a replacement on 9/14 on Empire State Bld. to replace one that was lost.There is no rush like that at heights free climbing.Wen I was a young lad I did a hand stand on one of the beacon lites at 1700'.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> fall protection is for wimps check out this vidieo.http://www.totallycrap.com/videos/videos_climbing_a_1768_ft_radio_tower/


 That made me queasy just watching it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> fall protection is for wimps check out this vidieo.http://www.totallycrap.com/videos/videos_climbing_a_1768_ft_radio_tower/



Repost........:whistling2:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy crap


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bduerler said:


> Holy crap



That would be if it were filmed at the Vatican. He's British, so that would make it a _Bloody Royal_ Crap. :laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That would be if it were filmed at the Vatican. He's British, so that would make it a _Bloody Royal_ Crap. :laughing:


:laughing: and the radio tower climber I could never do that


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

bduerler said:


> :laughing: and the radio tower climber I could never do that


 
Not just that, but if I got bolted scared, a heli wouldn't do any good either. I would probably just starve to death up there, too scared to move!. I hate heights!!!!


----------



## wbreslin951 (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't care how much harder it would make it to climb up, I would definately have a 'chute. It'd save me from the climb down too!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Fred Dibnah was a British legend. Died of cancer a couple of years ago.
Used to build and restore steam engines from a self-built steam powere workshop in his back yard.

Built his own mineshaft in his back yard.

A qualified steeplejack he would not use dynamite. He prefered to either knock them down by hand! or by burning them down.
If you can ever find it look at the video of him rigging the ladders....awesome. worked with only one labourer and would not let anyone else rig the ladders.

He was born 100 years too late and should have been a Victorian. Met him a few times, great bloke....sadly missed


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Two mortgages, four kids, piling credit bills.......I'll work right along that guy up there.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

No fall protection for fun. This guys passed away doing some other crazy rope jump.

Notice how Fred Dibnah always climbs with his hands on the sides of the ladder. When I worked for the power company that is how we were always taught to climb towers and poles.

I got to climb a few towers in school, but I didn't stick around long enough to do any out on the job. Anything over 150' they would helicopter you in, wish I could stuck around long enough for that.

Free climbing is very common on big structures. Our rules were free climb whenever ascending or descending, lineman belt and safety strap when stopped or working, and full harness when leaving the structure ie.- climbing out on the wire. 

Transmission towers aren't bad because there is alot of stuff to hang on to. But when you have your belt on you need 2 hands to work.

That radio tower was crazy, there was a few awkward transitions in the structure that would be pretty scary.


----------

